# aa zu mp3



## nordi (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab mir ein Hörbuch gekauft aber mein mp3 player unterstützt keine *.aa Dateien! Kann ich die irgendwie zu mp3 umwandeln? wollte es schon mit nero brennen, aber der sagt mir, dass ein Plugin fehlt. Kennt sich da jemand von euch aus? Gibt es eine Lösung? 60 EUR umsonst wär schon ärgerlich!


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs wenn du mal ne Suchmaschiene anstrengst?
Und sag jetzt nicht das hast du schon. Versuchs mal.

(Tipp: "aa MP3 Converter")


----------



## nordi (23. Januar 2008)

hey ja klar hatt' ich schon mal gegoogelt.. auch schon relativ viel gefunden. Habe auch schon Tunebite runtergeladen. Funktioniert aber leider nicht! GIbt es sonst noch Alternativen?


----------

